# Breeding an Older Doe



## MiniLopMad (May 28, 2015)

Hey everyone 

A couple of months ago I bought a beautiful doe off a local show breeder. 

She is about 3 years old and her breeder told me that she has had 2 litters in the past and was an excellent mother.

After talking to the breeder and getting advice from her, I decided to buy the doe. She was $120.

I bred her to my buck and today is the due date and unfortunately there are no kits.

When she was about 5 days into the pregnancy she started nesting and I'd read on a website that if a doe begins nesting before day 21 it may be a sign that she is not actually pregnant. 

She stopped nesting about 3 days after she started nesting and hasn't displayed any similar behaviour since. 

I am going to wait a few days and maybe try again. 

I spoke to another breeder and she said that I may have been ripped off. She told that some breeders take advantage of beginners. I'm kind of disappointed, I really trusted the other breeder. 

Is there much chance of a 3 year old taking? Would it be worth it to keep on trying? 

She's a beautiful girl with a great pedigree and it'll be upsetting if I can't get any litters from her.

All advice will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 28, 2015)

is there a way to find out when her last litter was born?
Only two litters for a 3 year old doe is very low. If she was bred once a year and is now due to be bred again then there may be a possibility.

Most of the time we try to breed twice a year but don't always. I have had numerous girls that I didn't keep up with breeding and when I tried to breed them then they never took after that.

Basically if you wait longer than a year to breed a doe in-between litters then her chances of kindling is definitely low to none


----------



## MiniLopMad (May 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure her last litter was early last year but I'm not 100% sure.
Would she still be able to breed or has it been too long?


----------



## majorv (May 29, 2015)

Keep trying, with a proven buck. If you can palpate or have someone who knows how, I'd palpate after 14 days. If you're sure you feel nothing then breed again. If you can't, then wait 32 days and if nothing, breed again.

I think she charged you too much, given the circumstances.


----------



## MiniLopMad (May 30, 2015)

I've tried again with my buck and I'm praying that its worked. My friend told me that if this doesn't work out I can use one of her bucks  

I'll also get my friend to palpate her for me because she much for experienced hahaha

Thanks for the help, I'll keep everyone updated


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 31, 2015)

A 3-year-old doe isn't automatically too old to conceive. It is on the older side for a breeding doe, but if kept in production, many does will produce for another year or two (sometimes more). Breed has some influence too. Dwarf breeds have a shorter breeding life than commercial breeds, for instance.

As far as the breeder, I wouldn't say they ripped you off. Whether the doe ever gives you a litter or not, it doesn't change the fact that she was a good producer for the breeder. Anytime you purchase a rabbit for breeding, it's a risk. As long as the breeder was upfront and honest about the information she gave you, that is the best she can do. Then it's up to you to decide whether the rabbit's background and price are worth a try.

Best of luck with your breedings.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok, Thankyou 

That's true, at least the breeder was honest


----------



## MiniLopMad (Sep 9, 2015)

Just thought I should give everyone an update  This day last week, Bella had a litter of 3! 

I really didn't think she would have the kits, but she did!

One got stuck and died, but there are 2 fat little babies


----------



## majorv (Sep 10, 2015)

That's great! If you want more litters from her don't wait too long to breed her again. A few of our does stopped producing around 3 because they weren't being bred but 1-2x/year.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Sep 11, 2015)

The breeder helping me out is lending me another buck after this litter.  She doesn't think that Bella will be able to breed for much longer and I want some otter babies before she retires. I'm going to give her a break, but nothing crazy long like her last break! 

Here's the babies 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441953011.057360.jpg


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 13, 2015)

Yay so glad she had babies for you!!


----------



## Akzholedent (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh goodness! They're absolutely cute!!!!


----------

